# Mehr Glück als Verstand.....



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2014)

Gerade eben wurde mir mal wieder bewusst, wie nahe Glück und Unglück beieinander liegen.....

Von vorne: 
gestern Nacht tobten offensichtlich heftige Gewitter über SH
(heute morgen kamen im Radio Berichte von einigen Einschlägen in Gebäude).

Eigentlich habe ich davon kaum was mitbekommen, außer, dass ich um halb eins
aus meinen tiefen Träumen gerissen wurde, als es einen Knall gab, bei dem ich annahm, mein 
gesamter Garten sei gerade in die Luft gesprengt worden.....
....gleichzeitig landete bibbernd Pelle (mein großer Hund) auf meinem Gesicht (der Dackel schlief selig weiter)....

Ich also erstmal hoch und zu den verschiedenen Fenstern - nirgends war außer strömendem Regen etwas zu sehen. 
Dann ein Blitz und einige Sekunden später ein lauter Donner.......

"...ach so, Gewitter....scheint ja nicht genau hier zu sein...."

...damit bin ich wieder zu Bett und habe selig weiter geschlafen. 

Um kurz nach eins heute Mittag haben wir dann die Pferde von der Koppel geholt ....und ich 
dachte, ich sehe nicht recht..... Es bot sich an der Litze folgendes Bild: 

       
Der Knall den ich gehört habe, war ein Blitz, der in den Weidezaun eingeschlagen hat....
...und zwar genau 5  Meter vom Stallgebäude entfernt!

Die Weidezaunlitze ist bis an die Stallwand heran (wo sie an ein Kabel, 
welches in den Stall und da in das E-Zaungerät verläuft) und in die andere Richtung bis an den Glattdraht, 
der wegen der Kühe parallel zum Mittelgraben verläuft, pulverisiert!

An der Einschlagstelle ist die Litze braun versengt und der eine Plastikpfahl ist geköpft.

Nur 5 Meter weiter und der Blitz wäre im Stall gelandet.....

Die Pferde waren heute morgen absolut  und normal - lediglich ein paar Schrammen 
ließen mich vermuten, dass es da Streit gegeben hat.....

...wohl weit gefehlt. 
Ich denke, die sind ziemlich erschrocken alle rausgestürzt und sind sich 
dabei in die Quere gekommen....

...ich würde sagen, das war wirklich alles SEHR VIEL GLÜCK!


----------



## blackbird (15. Sep. 2014)

Freut mich, dass nichts weiter passiert ist!


----------



## lotta (15. Sep. 2014)

Oh Kirstin,
Glück gehabt... gut dass Ihr es soweit unbeschadet überstanden habt
Auf dass es so bleibe
Gruß Bine


----------



## Küstensegler (15. Sep. 2014)

Klasse, dass du da soviel Glück gehabt hast.
Bei uns hat das Gewitter gestern auch ordentlich gewummert. Unser Kater
Fiete (ansonsten dicke Hose) hat sich auch wieder bei uns unters Bett verkrochen.
Die Katzen-Dame  des Hause hat derweil auf dem Kratzbaum gepennt.
Grüße
Carlo

PS: Deine Erzählung von Sunny war echt Spitze. Wir hatten auch welche im Car-Port. Bei uns sind die Schwalben übreigends noch da (ist also noch Sommer).


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Sep. 2014)

moin Kirstin,
puuuuhhhh 
DAS hätte aber auch ganz anders enden können.
Ich freue mich für Dich, dass ihr so glimpflich davon gekommen seid!
Hier sind heute die letzten Schwälbchen abgedampft.....
drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der Schreck letzte Nacht vorläufig der letzte war.
Knuffel für Deine Schnuffel!


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2014)

..nachdem ich das hier gestern geschrieben hatte, fiel uns im Laufe des Nachmittags auf, dass eine der Kühe, 
die ein Landwirt aus der Nachbarschaft immer den Sommer über auf meinen Flächen hat (und diese dafür pflegt), 
auffallend oft und lange lag. 
Anfangs haben wir uns da nicht viel bei gedacht, weil sie ja immer wieder auch stehend und grasend  zu sehen war, 
aber als sie sich zum 3. mal hinlegte, haben wir die Hunde eingesperrt und sind dann die Koppel nochmal runter gegangen. 

Die Kuh stand und graste und hielt dabei ein Hinterbein knapp über dem Boden. 
Als ich sie etwas antreiben wollte, hüpfte sie auf drei Beinen einen Schritt. 

Ich kenne mich mit Kühen nicht sonderlich aus und hatte wirklich Panik, dass sie sich wohlmöglich bei dem 
nächtlichen Blitzeinschlag in wilder Flucht was gebrochen hat. 

Also habe ich sofort den Bauern nochmal angerufen (vor meinem Bericht hier hatte ich ihn schonmal informiert, was 
nachts los war und dass die Kühe so aber einen normalen Eindruck machen). 

Er kam dann auch gleich nachschauen.....und.....
...kaum erblickte die Kuh Herrchen, kam sie von ganz unten auf der Koppel (mehrere 100 Meter) zwar stark humpelnd, aber zügig 
und mit ganz leichtem Absetzen des betroffenen Hinterbeines auf der Spitze angelaufen!

(ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es in der Landwirtschaft tatsächlich auch so tiefe Vertrauensbindungen der Nutztiere zu ihren Besitzern gibt - das war schon beeindruckend!)

Der Bauer stellte fest, dass sie wohl ein Problem zwischen den Klauen hat, was evtl.. bei einer Fluchtbewegung durch einen falschen Auftritt verstärkt wurde. 

Er hat die Kuh dann abgeholt, damit sie im Klauenstand richtig behandelt werden kann. 

Puh, war ich froh, dass es keine dramatische Blitz-EInschlag Folge war.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin
so ein Blitzeinschlag hat es in sich.
Ein Kuh auf der Wiese möchte ich da nicht sein wenns kracht. Mir hatte es damals gereicht das die Bilder von den Wänden geflogen sind. Kein dramatisches Knistern oder so wie sie es imFernsehen zeigen. Aber der Knall und die Druckwelle bei der offenen Balkontür hatten dafür gesorgt das wir Mädels alle den Kö....l in der Bugs hatten.
Das man bei so was senkrecht im Bett steht hast du ja selber gemerkt.
Gruß Susanne
P.S. Ich fand dein Bericht über Sunny klasse.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin, ich war mal im Leipziger ZOO. Da hat der Blitz in den von Bäumen umrandeten Kinderspielplatz eingeschlagen (nicht in die Bäume sondern in den Boden) wir sind im Verwaltungsgebäude fast von den Stühlen gefallen, weil der Eimschlag fast das Gebäude aus den Fundamenten gehoben hat. Zum Glück oder leider gab es 2 leichtverletzte mit einem Schock. Vor deren Füße ist der Blitz eingeschlagen. Unglaublich welche Energie sich da entlädt. Euch ist zum Glück nix passiert und das ist das Allerwichtigste.


----------

